# Home Sweet Home!



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm missed you so much guys!



I'm back but I was never suppose to leave. I had to take a unexpected trip to the hospital. I'm finally back home.

This stay had an unexpected effect on me, ever since I got home, I have this urge to cook and bake. Guess I missed food more than I realised. 

Now for the food review. I only had one meal while I was there and I couldn't even swallow one bite. It was the most discusting thing ever. Don't think I'm just difficult, no one around me ate that stuff. What was it? Tuna lasagna. No words can describe this vile dish and I won't even try. 


Ok I better start reading, there are six pages of new messages... You're typing way too much guys!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear isa, 
hope everything is ok. i'm sure you'll get better now that you're home and can cook real food. what kind of evil sadist could even dream up something as horrible as tuna lasagna?!!! ick, ick, ick.
hope you feel better,
kat


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Be well Isa, and welcome home


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are so right Kat, only a saddist would think of making such a vile dish.


----------

